
Solar Navigation Tool Found in Ancient Shipwreck - gyanchawdhary
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/10/navigation-tool-astrolabe-vasco-da-gama-shipwreck-esmeralda-spd/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547909)

